

I keep typing "www.hackernews.com" - refactormonkey

Since I visit this site like 5 times a day, that's a lot of wasteful typing.  I know I am not alone.
What solution did you find for this problem?
======
mryan
You appear to be asking:

"I am unable to remember the address of a website I visit five times per day.
How can I fix this problem?"

You have three options:

) Remember the address of the site. Or just remember that it begins with 'n'
and, as Stratoscope says, Chrome will do the rest

) Set up a local DNS server so that www.hackernews.com -> news.ycombinator.com

) Ask pg to buy hackernews.com

I would strongly recommend the first option.

------
vasco
This doesn't happen to me, but assuming you will never want to go to
"www.hackernews.com" and that you will be able to update this record when/if
the hn IP changes:

sudo bash -c 'echo "174.132.225.106 www.hackernews.com" >> /etc/hosts'

------
Stratoscope
I type "n" and Enter. Chrome does the rest.

~~~
narad
Did you mean "hn"?

~~~
orangechicken
No. "n" would trigger autocomplete (for "news.yco...") from Chrome's history
and since everyone spends hours per day "being busy" here, it would pop up
first.

------
ColinWright
Assuming you want to visit the site, why not:

(a) Have a bookmark?

(b) Have a clickable icon?

(c) Just leave the browser window open?

Another solution is to stop visiting. Then you save both the typing time, and
the reading time.

------
yitchelle
Make news.ycombinator.com your homepage on your favourite browser. When you
start it up, it magically appears :-)

OR

Firefox 14 and Chrome (ever since I remember) have a feature that when open a
new tab, it shows a screen snippet or capture of your most frequent visited
sites. You just have to click on that snippet.

------
hekker
<http://hekkernieuws.nl/> for the Dutchies :)

------
steiger
I like to get in here through the URL 'hackerne.ws'. It's shorter and easier
to remember than 'news.ycombinator.com'.

